# LDS Cannery update



## weedygarden

As a member of this forum, I have encouraged readers to check out the LDS cannery in your area for food storage. I have posted the link to the current price list. 

Today, I went to the cannery to see what they might have as I had not been there in more than a year. Big changes at the cannery in Aurora, Colorado.

1. They used to have a wet pack cannery where you could sign up and participate in wet canning many things. They had a schedule for the year which included beans, tomatoes, chicken, salsa, soups, etc. Due to the current economic situation in our country, their welfare program is under great demand and they decided to centralize all the wet pack canning in Utah.

2. They used to carry such things as syrup, honey (real honey), jams, canned fruits, etc. No more. Just their dry pack stuff according to the list.

3. You can still go in and purchase bags of foods according to the list as well as canning it or sealing it in mylar packs using their facilities. 

I have always felt they have quality goods at the best prices. My biggest challenge has been the limitation of what is on their list. When it comes to beans, I want to have more than their pinto, black and white beans. I do have more, and I have them in 5 gallon buckets. The same is true of rice. I want to have some varieties such as basmati, jasmine, etc. I would like to can some of these also, but bringing in your own food to can has always been off limits. They have always had canners that their church groups could check out. My goal today was to try to hook up with one of those groups to see if I could can some different things like lentils, garbanzos, dehydrated mushrooms from the Asian market, etc. When I told them that I wanted to find out who I could work with, they told me I could check out a canner. I told them I was not a member. They told me it didn't matter. I could reserve a machine, they would show me how to use it, I could have it for a week and then return it. They currently had 3 at the warehouse. I have some intense real work going on for the next month or so. They sell cans, lids, oxygen absorbers, boxes for 6 cans, and labels for their goods. These are sold at their cost. Actually, all of their stuff is sold at their cost. Several people at the warehouse today talked about how superior the products are there to even warehouse (Sam's, Costco) goods.

4. They are open on Saturdays!

If you have been turned away from your local LDS cannery because you were not a church member, call them and ask again. They are as kind and helpful as any place you could do business with.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Our closest one be over 2 hours away. BUT, in September we be plannin a trip in that area. Gonna stop in a pick up some more supplies.


----------



## The_Blob

Thanks for the update on membership requirements to borrow equipment...

... I WAS kind of hoping for an updated list of locations with at least ONE being closeby. :ignore:


----------



## catsraven

We have one close by but its church members only. O well.


----------



## Moose33

The store house nearest to me is about a seven hour drive. I do order pretty regularly from their web site though. They only carry the basics, wheat, rice, flour, beans and starter kits but the prices are certainly right. Six #10 cans of wheat runs $28 to $32. They don't charge shipping or tax. It's a good way for me to at least get some of the basics put back a little at at a time.
Take care,
Moose


----------



## Immolatus

I dig the one nearest me (outside DC) but the last time I was there, there were some changes. You can go and can or seal anything they sell by appointment, but the rule was that if you buy 10 lbs of whatever, and they sell it in 20 lb bags, you have to can/seal the whole lot, but you can buy whatever amount, and they would just sell the rest. Now, the gubt stepped in and told them they cant sell the 'leftovers' for whatever reason, so you have to can and buy the whole lot (i.e. the whole 20 lbs). It was great because you could buy #10 cans or bags of stuff someone else sealed up, but no more. Their truly 'bulk' lots are pretty limited to staples only. Still a great place to go, and they are always very friendly.
Dont give them your real info! They have never contacted me, but as someone else posted long ago, the gubt can raid them and make them give up all that info.


----------



## weedygarden

*When did you last talk to them?*



catsraven said:


> We have one close by but its church members only. O well.


Call and ask again. When I told them I wasn't a member and that the canning machines were only for members, they said something like, "They are for anyone who wants to use them." 

The cannery that I go to has always been helpful and open to non-members. But the changes, I think are big for my needs.

There are two levels of who controls what is going on--the people who are called on a mission to run the storehouse & a person over them who oversees several storehouses. They told me they have a person over them from Salt Lake who oversees 8 warehouses. The people who run the place, are called by the church to serve there. Their mission time can vary. I am on couple 4 or 5 at this place. Each time, there is a difference.

If you've been told you can't because you are not a member, tell them you know other canneries of theirs allow non members.

It's like many things. The first time you go is an expedition to get the lay of the land. The next time to review and to explore some more.

The first time I went to the cannery about 5 years ago, I was quiet, honest, humble. "Not a member, don't know any members, just want to can some food. The next time, I had thought of things I wanted to ask and I asked them. One time out of the 12 or so times I have been there, I was talked to about church. I just told them I don't believe.

If you don't ask, you won't be able to, or know that you can.


----------



## Marcus

weedygarden said:


> The first time I went to the cannery about 5 years ago, I was quiet, honest, humble.


I too acted this way along with thanking them for their assistance and the service they provided. The whole idea is to not offend them in any way so they have no reason to not want me to return.

The list of the LDS home storage centers: http://providentliving.org/self-reliance/food-storage/home-storage-center-locations?lang=eng

The Order form: http://providentliving.org/self-reliance/food-storage/home-storage-center-order-form?lang=eng


----------



## weedygarden

*Latest Update*

I have been aware that changes are coming. The people who work in the facility do not make the decisions, they just work with them. They are all "called" or "missionaries" and are not paid.

I have gone a couple times this summer. I have wanted to keep abreast of what I have felt is the best resource for great basic food storage at the best price possible. Every time I have gone, they have told me what they knew, or had been told. Every time it was a little bit different. Some things have been consistent. I think that the people in Salt Lake have been working out what they can and cannot do, or will or will not due.

*The decisions are based on government interference.*

This is what is going away: dehydrated onions, dehydrated carrots, black beans, white beans and dehydrated refried beans.

Dehydrated apples are going away, for a while, but will be back at some time in mylar pouches.

I had heard earlier this summer that they thought spaghetti and macaroni were going away, but yesterday they said no, they will have those.

I had just thought that I would borrow one of their check out canners, buy some cans, lids, boxes, and oxygen absorbers and can my own. NO! They are getting rid of all canners. There will not be any on site, nor any to check out. They also will no longer have cans and lids. 

They will no longer have bags of goods to buy. They will only have prepackaged food, available in either #10 cans or mylar bags.

I am going to attach the link to their CURRENT price list, but it will be changing soon. I have tried to insert it, but I don't know how to insert a spreadsheet. If someone else can help, great.

http://providentliving.org/bc/providentliving/content/english/self-reliance/food-storage/home-storage-center-order-form/pdf/Home%20Storage%20Center%20Order%20Form%20-%20Nov%202012%20-%20United%20States%20(English).pdf?lang=eng

So, you will be able to walk in and purchase prepackaged products. You will also be able to order online. I have never ordered online, but I know some of you have.


----------



## weedygarden

*Long list of centers with phone numbers and addresses*



The_Blob said:


> Thanks for the update on membership requirements to borrow equipment...
> 
> ... I WAS kind of hoping for an updated list of locations with at least ONE being closeby. :ignore:


http://providentliving.org/self-reliance/food-storage/home-storage-center-locations?lang=eng
Home Storage Center Locations.

*Utah*

UT-Castle Dale
435-381-2127 
560 E Highway 29
Castle Dale, UT 84513

UT-Cedar City 435-867-4968 
219 East 275 North
Cedar City, UT 84721

UT-Centerville 801-298-2208 
1180 W 500 N
Centerville, UT 84014

UT-Delta 
435-864-4753 
296 N 100 E
Delta, UT 84624

UT-Fillmore 
435-743-6614
85 N 400 W
Fillmore, UT 84631

UT-Kaysville
801-543-1855
61 S 600 W
Kaysville, UT 84037

UT-Layton
801-336-3230
930 W Hillfield Rd Ste F
Layton, UT 84041

UT-Lindon
801-785-0997
940 W Center St
Lindon, UT 84042

UT-Logan 
435-752-6425
165 E 2200 N Ste A
North Logan, UT 84321

UT-Magna 
801-250-5854
3648 S 7200 W
Magna, UT 84044

UT-Manti
435-835-9702
42 W 50 S
Manti, UT 84642

UT-Moroni
435-436-8244
300 North Center Street
Moroni, UT 84646

UT-Murray 
801-266-1460
4373 S Main
Murray, UT 84107

UT-Nephi
435-623-0532
575 E 700 N
Nephi, UT 84648

UT-Ogden 
801-393-0210
1525 Lincoln Ave
Ogden, UT 84404

UT-Price 
435-637-4708
270 E 100 S
Price, UT 84501

UT-Roosevelt 
435-722-2540
PO Box 56
Roosevelt, UT 84066

UT-Sandy
801-561-8104
615 E 8400 S
Sandy, UT 84070

UT-Springville
801-491-7359
1672 W 700 S
Springville, UT 84663

UT-St George
435-673-3491
516 N 1400 E
St George, UT 84770

UT-Vernal 
435-789-9058
2178 E 1500 N
Vernal, UT 84078

UT-Welfare Square
801-240-7387
730 W 800 S 
Salt Lake City, UT 84104

*Western US*

AK-Palmer 
907-746-3509
4350 S Bodenburg Loop Rd
Palmer, AK 99645

AZ-Mesa
480-214-9114
235 S El Dorado Cir
Mesa, AZ 85202

AZ-Snowflake
928-536-3458
641 S Main St # 1
Snowflake, AZ 85937

AZ-St Johns 
928-337-3745
155 E Commercial St
St Johns, AZ 85936

AZ-Tucson 
520-514-9039
3535 S Richey
Tucson, AZ 85713

CA-Chico
530-894-8302
1040 Marauder St
Chico, CA 95973

CA-Colton 
909-824-1307 
791 N Pepper Ave
Colton, CA 92324

CA-Concord 
925-798-1763 
1063 Detroit Ave
Concord, CA 94518

CA-Fountain Valley 
714-437-9205 
17350 Mount Herrmann St
Fountain Valley, CA 92708

CA-Fresno 
559-255-7075 
1425 N Rabe Ave
Fresno, CA 93727

CA-Los Angeles 
323-261-6351 
2730 E 12th St
Los Angeles, CA 90023

CA-Murrieta 
951-698-3549 
25855 Jefferson Ave #3H
Murrieta, CA 92562

CA-Sacramento 
916-381-5150 
8401 24th Ave
Sacramento, CA 95826

CA-San Diego 
858-279-5712 
4722 Mercury Ave
San Diego, CA 92111

CA-Santa Clara 
408-748-9918 
442 Nelo St
Santa Clara, CA 95054

CA-Stockton 
209-943-1892 
3112 Loomis Rd
Stockton, CA 95205

CA-Sylmar 
818-833-6696 
15648 Roxford St
Sylmar, CA 91342

CO-Aurora 
303-371-7650 
3233 N Fraser St
Aurora, CO 80011

CO-Colorado Springs 
719-550-0433 
4090 Center Park Dr
Colorado Springs, CO 80916

CO-Grand Junction
970-245-0592
2956 North Ave # 2
Grand Junction, CO 81504

HI-Honolulu 
808-841-6311
1120 Kalihi St
Honolulu, HI 96819

ID-Burley
208-678-0434
245 N Overland Dr/
Burley, ID 83318

ID-Garden City
208-375-7893 
604 E 46th St
Boise, ID 83714

ID-Idaho Falls 
208-529-1678
770 W Anderson St
Idaho Falls, ID 83402

ID-Pocatello 
208-233-1937
590 Roosevelt Ave
Pocatello, ID 83206

MN-Apple Valley 
952-891-3099
6890 145th St W
Apple Valley, MN 55124

MO-Bridgeton
314-344-0313
12843 Pennridge Dr
Bridgeton, MO 63044

MO-Kansas City 
816-453-2398
3601 NE Kimball Dr
Kansas City, MO 64161

MT-Missoula 
406-721-3197 
6200 Industrial Rd
Missoula, MT 59808

NE-Omaha 
402-896-8194
13232 Portal Dr Ste 3
Omaha, NE 68138

NM-Albuquerque 
505-343-1905
4400 Presidential Dr NE
Albuquerque, NM 87109

NM-Farmington 
505-486-0163
925 Cannery Ct Ste B
Farmingtn, NM 87401

NV-Las Vegas 
702-631-2438
4455 Allen Ln
North Las Vegas, NV 89031

NV-Reno 
775-856-2245
580 Reactor Way Ste 5
Reno, NV 89502

OK-Oklahoma City
405-691-6788
11224 S Meridian
Oklahoma City, OK 73173

OR-Portland 
971-230-0770
10420 SE 82nd Ave
Happy Valley, OR 97086

OR-Redmond 
541-548-6868
1950 SW Badger Ave, Ste 109
Redmond, OR 97756

OR-Springfield 
541-726-9201
1688 S A St
Springfield, OR 97477

OR-St Paul 
503-633-4433
16572 River Rd NE
St Paul, OR 97137

OR-White City 
541-826-4220
7575 Pacific Ave
White City, OR 97503

TX-Austin 
512-252-2177
3912 Gattis School RD Bldg 5 Ste 104
Forrest Commons Bus Pk
Round Rock, TX 78664

TX-Carrollton
972-242-8595
1100 W Jackson Rd
Carrollton, TX 75006

TX-El Paso
915-566-1335
2910 Tularosa Ave
El Paso, TX 79903

TX-Houston
281-537-1785
16333 Hafer Rd
Houston, TX 77090

TX-San Antonio 
210-520-1122
6880 Alamo Downs Pkwy
San Antonio, TX 78238

WA-Bremerton
360-373-6028
288 Wilkes Ave
Bremerton, WA 98312

WA-Kennewick
509-735-6455
6501 W Deschutes
Kennewick, WA 99336

WA-Kent 
253-850-6392
1412 W Morton St
Kent, WA 98035

WA-Mount Vernon
360-424-0335
1524 Riverside Dr # 14 
Mount Vernon, WA 98273

WA-Mukilteo
425-315-1514
4215 C Russell Rd
Mukilteo, WA 98275

WA-Spokane 
509-928-1035
E 9423 Fourth Ave
Spokane Valley, WA 99214

WY-Evanston 
307-679-7594
315 Elm St
Evanston, WY 82930

WY-Green River
307-875-3972
120 Shoshone Ave 
Green River, WY 82935

*Eastern US*

FL-Davie
954-581-3845
5000 SW 52nd St # 512
Davie, FL 33314-5514

FL-Jacksonville
904-772-8835
5100-1 Firestone Rd
Jacksonville, FL 32238-1664

FL-Orlando 
407-857-1863
10502 Satellite Blvd Ste C
Orlando, FL 32837-8479

FL-Plant City
813-707-9425
802 Hitchcock St
Plant City, FL 33564-9060

GA-Tucker
770-908-5782
4823 N Royal Atlanta Dr
Tucker, GA 30084

IL-Naperville
630-369-1508
2892 W Diehl Rd
Naperville, IL 60563

IN-Indianapolis 
317-872-1754
5151 W 84th St
Indianapolis, IN 46268

LA-Slidell
985-641-4844
480 Robert Blvd
Slidell, LA 70458

MA-Worcester
508-595-9319
231 Brooks St
Worcester, MA 01606

MI-Farmington Hills
248-536-1128
37634 Enterprise Ct
Farmington Hills, MI 48331

NC-Greensboro
336-668-2284
129 Landmark Dr
Greensboro, NC 27409

NJ-Bridgeport
856-467-0031
613 Heron Dr Pureland Industrial Park
Bridgeport, NJ 08014

NJ-Piscataway
732-248-7606
121 Ethel Rd W
New Brunswick, NJ 08906

NY-Canandaigua
585-394-4435
2474 State Route 21
Canandaigua, NY 14424

OH-Brecksville
440-526-4057
6900 Southpointe Pkwy Unit C
Brecksville, OH 44141

OH-Groveport
614-836-2598
4431 Marketing Pl
Groveport, OH 43125

SC-Columbia
803-699-5740
9730 Mill Field Rd
Columbia, SC 29223

TN-Hendersonville
615-822-5584
19 Industrial Park Dr
Hendersonville, TN 37075

TN-Knoxville
865-692-5374
202 Sherway Rd
Knoxville, TN 37930

VA-Richmond
804-743-1018
8110 Virginia Pine Ct
Richmond, VA 23237

Washington DC 
301-735-5131
7979 Penn-Randall Pl
Upper Marlboro, MD 20772
Canada

AB-Calgary
403-444-5161
7040 Farrell Rd SE
Calgary, AB T2H 0T2

AB-Lethbridge
403-320-1505
484 WT Hill Blvd South STE 5
Lethbridge, AB T1J 4Z9

AB-Sherwood Park
780-464-6151
49 Cree Rd 
Sherwood Park, AB T8A 3X9

BC-Vancouver
604-882-7586
9355B 198th St # 105B
Langley, BC V1M 3J9

ON-Toronto
416-741-3253
85 Queens Plate Dr
Etobicoke, ON M9W 7K4


----------



## Boomy

The one in Houston does peanut butter. The company that I work for services them and sometimes the guys bring back free "samples". From what I'm told it's pretty good stuff?


----------



## LincTex

weedygarden said:


> *The decisions are based on government interference.*
> This is what is going away: dehydrated onions, dehydrated carrots, black beans, white beans and dehydrated refried beans. Dehydrated apples are going away, for a while, but will be back at some time in mylar pouches.
> 
> NO! They are getting rid of all canners. There will not be any on site, nor any to check out. They also will no longer have cans and lids.


That's too bad 

There are three near - but all are two hours away (each)


----------



## libprepper

Please provide details on the government interference you are claiming is impacting the food they have on hand.


----------



## weedygarden

libprepper said:


> Please provide details on the government interference you are claiming is impacting the food they have on hand.


I really can't. I only know what they have told me. They tried to sugar coat it. I asked the hard questions, and there were 5 of them sitting there. They don't want to lie, but they also don't want to blame. The said, "Yes, the government ...." I don't remember their exact words, and I could make them up, but I won't.


----------



## Grimm

I am a subscriber of an LDS food storage blog. This is the email I got today about the cannery update...

HERE on the blog.


> Change In The LDS Home Storage Center Facilities Much Appreciated
> 
> Posted: 01 Oct 2013 05:50 PM PDT
> Earlier this year, some changes were announced by The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints concerning their Home Storage Centers. Some of you may have missed the news article and the flood of speculation surrounding it. Suffice it to say, it's a good idea to do our homework and get our facts straight. Because of the misinformation that circulated on blogs and other web sites (and I don't want to add to it), here is "the" news release on September 25, 2013 from the Church Newsroom that will explain everything. I hope you will read it.
> 
> After reading it and a few other Newsroom releases, I considered what impact these changes would have on my family. Not a whole lot. Frankly my aching back is extremely excited that more pre-canned or prepackaged goods will be available at the Home Storage Centers near me at no additional cost. I love that I can visit the local storage center and purchase what I need "without the additional time and labor that comes with self-packing food items."
> 
> Change is a constant in an every growing church. I'm amazed that there are currently 101 Home Storage Centers in the United States and Canada. Thankfully I will still be able to gather some of my food storage from these centers. I have always appreciated the efficiency of this wonderful resource and the friendly volunteer service missionaries that are there to assist me.
> 
> As I watched our U.S. government shutdown last night, it made me think of the warning and counsel we have been given by our church leaders to be more self-reliant and prepared for possible job loss. This is an example of how food storage and a financial reserve can help us. There is much more we can each do to improve for troubled times like these. I think back to the warning President Gordon B. Hinckley gave to the men in a priesthood meeting in 2005 in his talk entitled, "If Ye Are Prepared Ye Shall Not Fear."
> 
> May you each have hope in your hearts as you face this challenging time. I pray that those of you who have entered a time of job loss will be blessed for your faithfulness to the commandments. As we move forward in faith, we will be blessed. I know this to be true, because I have seen it in my own life.


And HERE is the direct link to the newsletter the LDS church posted on their site 09/25/2013.



> Updates to Church Welfare Centers Allow for Prepackaging
> 
> By Michael Ann McKinlay, Church News staff writer
> 
> 25 September 2013
> 
> Within the last couple of months, the Church has made some significant updates to their welfare centers.
> 
> Now it's even easier for members to get and maintain food storage items, as the LDS home storage centers have changed from self-packaging to prepackaging (already packaged and available for purchase).
> 
> "We wanted to make it easier, safer, more convenient, and more available for our members that don't have some of these [food] products in their own areas," said Don Johnson, director of production and distribution for LDS Welfare Services. "More products are available in prepack to save members time, so they can use their time to volunteer in other ways."
> 
> Now members can visit their local storage center and purchase what they need without the additional time and labor that comes with self-packing food items.
> 
> With this change, it also allows for expansion of the products. Brother Johnson explained that by November 1 they intend for all 101 storage centers in the U.S. and Canada to have nine new products for a total of 17 that will be prepacked and available for members to purchase. Some of the 17 products include apple slices, macaroni, powdered milk, hot cocoa mix, and sugar.
> 
> According to the Church's Providing in the Lord's Way pamphlet, "Members should build a three-month supply of food that is part of their normal diet; store drinking water in case the water supply becomes polluted or disrupted, and gradually build a longer-term supply of food that will sustain life."
> 
> "We're trying to help members prepare their food storage to follow principles for a long-term basic storage in a way we can help them best fulfill becoming self-reliant," said Brother Johnson.
> 
> Self-reliance is an important aspect of the gospel, as members are counseled to provide for themselves and their families. President Spencer W. Kimball said, "The responsibility for each person's social, emotional, spiritual, physical, or economic well-being rests first upon himself, second upon his family, and third upon the Church if he is a faithful member thereof" ("Welfare Services: The Gospel in Action," Oct. 1977 general conference).
> 
> On June 17, the Church released an article explaining that home storage centers were not closing down but were changing canning methods. It stated, "These changes have been considered for some time as the Church has looked at the best way to provide home storage goods to Church members efficiently."
> 
> As such, these changes will reduce cross-contamination, freight and sanitation costs, facility space requirements, and complexity for volunteers while increasing safety to volunteers and patrons, customer satisfaction, regulatory compliance, food safety, and efficiency.
> 
> Despite the packaging change, there are still 12 storehouses located in the western United States and Canada that will continue to offer self-packing.


----------



## weedygarden

*It is sugar coated*

The government has wanted stricter regulations and they are smiling and complying. There is no way they are going to speak the truth. It would not match who they are. They are counseled to not cause trouble, to comply and to get along.

One thing the article said is that they are adding 9 new products. Really? Everything I read has been there. The difference is that we won't be packaging our product. They will. I can live with that, no problem. It is kind of fun to learn how it is done, but I have no problem shopping instead. The deal is that it is a little different than how it is being presented.


----------



## Grimm

weedygarden said:


> The government has wanted stricter regulations and they are smiling and complying. There is no way they are going to speak the truth. It would not match who they are. They are counseled to not cause trouble, to comply and to get along.
> 
> One thing the article said is that they are adding 9 new products. Really? Everything I read has been there. The difference is that we won't be packaging our product. They will. I can live with that, no problem. It is kind of fun to learn how it is done, but I have no problem shopping instead. The deal is that it is a little different than how it is being presented.


I thought posting some articles from the church as well as members would clear up any misconceptions SOME may have... ::cough LIBBY cough::

The new products are not up on their web store yet. 

But it is true the lds do kind of just smile and gloss things over rather than make waves like the rest of us.


----------



## weedygarden

Grimm said:


> I thought posting some articles from the church as well as members would clear up any misconceptions SOME may have... ::cough LIBBY cough::
> 
> The new products are not up on their web store yet.
> 
> But it is true the lds do kind of just smile and gloss things over rather than make waves like the rest of us.


I am wondering what misconceptions you are talking about?


----------



## Grimm

weedygarden said:


> I am wondering what misconceptions you are talking about?


That because a conservative/Republican posts about the BS the government is doing to us all it must be crap.


----------



## PipLogan

weedygarden said:


> As a member of this forum, I have encouraged readers to check out the LDS cannery in your area for food storage. I have posted the link to the current price list.
> 
> Today, I went to the cannery to see what they might have as I had not been there in more than a year. Big changes at the cannery in Aurora, Colorado.
> 
> 1. They used to have a wet pack cannery where you could sign up and participate in wet canning many things. They had a schedule for the year which included beans, tomatoes, chicken, salsa, soups, etc. Due to the current economic situation in our country, their welfare program is under great demand and they decided to centralize all the wet pack canning in Utah.
> 
> 2. They used to carry such things as syrup, honey (real honey), jams, canned fruits, etc. No more. Just their dry pack stuff according to the list.
> 
> 3. You can still go in and purchase bags of foods according to the list as well as canning it or sealing it in mylar packs using their facilities.
> 
> I have always felt they have quality goods at the best prices. My biggest challenge has been the limitation of what is on their list. When it comes to beans, I want to have more than their pinto, black and white beans. I do have more, and I have them in 5 gallon buckets. The same is true of rice. I want to have some varieties such as basmati, jasmine, etc. I would like to can some of these also, but bringing in your own food to can has always been off limits. They have always had canners that their church groups could check out. My goal today was to try to hook up with one of those groups to see if I could can some different things like lentils, garbanzos, dehydrated mushrooms from the Asian market, etc. When I told them that I wanted to find out who I could work with, they told me I could check out a canner. I told them I was not a member. They told me it didn't matter. I could reserve a machine, they would show me how to use it, I could have it for a week and then return it. They currently had 3 at the warehouse. I have some intense real work going on for the next month or so. They sell cans, lids, oxygen absorbers, boxes for 6 cans, and labels for their goods. These are sold at their cost. Actually, all of their stuff is sold at their cost. Several people at the warehouse today talked about how superior the products are there to even warehouse (Sam's, Costco) goods.
> 
> 4. They are open on Saturdays!
> 
> If you have been turned away from your local LDS cannery because you were not a church member, call them and ask again. They are as kind and helpful as any place you could do business with.


I didn't see the link?


----------



## weedygarden

Grimm said:


> That because a conservative/Republican posts about the BS the government is doing to us all it must be crap.


I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## libprepper

weedygarden said:


> I really can't. I only know what they have told me. They tried to sugar coat it. I asked the hard questions, and there were 5 of them sitting there. They don't want to lie, but they also don't want to blame. The said, "Yes, the government ...." I don't remember their exact words, and I could make them up, but I won't.


I've bought a fair amount from the local cannery and love the folks there. I'd be surprise if they weren't upfront and open if this were some government interference. They made the issue of the DHS asking about folks massing provisions public when that happened. Ill have to stop by and chat with the good sister next week. They're only open one day a week late enough for me to stop after work.


----------



## weedygarden

*Current price list*

This is the current price list, which you can see includes all those items which are now being said to be new. What I am interpreting this to mean is that these soon to be "new" prepackaged products have been available to the public before, but not as prepackaged. Maybe it is me, but it sounds confusing. Even trying to write it now, I edited it a few times. Does it make sense yet?



> Updates to Church Welfare Centers Allow for Prepackaging
> 
> By Michael Ann McKinlay, Church News staff writer
> 
> 25 September 2013
> 
> ...With this change, it also allows for expansion of the products. Brother Johnson explained that by November 1 they intend for all 101 storage centers in the U.S. and Canada to have nine new products for a total of 17 that will be prepacked and available for members to purchase. Some of the 17 products include apple slices, macaroni, powdered milk, hot cocoa mix, and sugar...


http://providentliving.org/bc/providentliving/content/english/self-reliance/food-storage/home-storage-center-order-form/pdf/Home%20Storage%20Center%20Order%20Form%20-%20Nov%202012%20-%20United%20States%20(English).pdf?lang=eng


----------



## weedygarden

*Thank you, Grimm!*

In all the talk, I forgot to thank you for posting the "official" information. I have heard something different every time I have gone to the LDS center. It is like gossip, and I should have known better. They tend to be honest people, and I am sure that gossip was not their intention, but they are kind of between a rock and a hard place about this, only being able to tell me what they have heard.

When I was there on Monday, I asked a question, which I do not even remember what now. The woman sitting there answered. Her husband, told her ,"No, we had a phone call this morning that said ____."

Really, I am not trying to add to the confusion about this, but maybe I am. As a prepper, I am just really trying to keep you all up to date, in case you are interested, and evidently I am failing miserably.


----------



## weedygarden

So yesterday, November 1, was the day of the changes at the LDS Home Storage Centers. I had a busy weekend and knew I would not be able to go yesterday. I also am one of those people who wants to wait until all the hullabaloo dies down before I check something out.

I went onto http://providentliving.org/self-reliance/food-storage/home-storage-center-order-form?lang=eng and found the new order form.

Do you remember that 5 items were going away? It made no sense to me, but what did I know? Nothing! They did not go away. They are still available.

What changed? The items that we thought were going away are not available in the #10 cans or pouches. But they are available in bulk! Personally, I am a happy camper! I have a few cans of dehydrated onions, but not enough. I can always put bulk goods in 5 or 6 gallon buckets.

So whenever we went to the LDS Home Storage Centers and canned our own food, the weight in our cans varied greatly. More than once at the center I have been told that they have been losing money. The packages are now being automated packed by weight. Supposedly, they will be able to better regulate their business.

I was told (for whatever that is worth) that apples were going to be in pouches, and not canned. There is a possibility that some other items are in pouches and not cans. I can't speak to this because I have not found anything that addresses this.

Some things have gone down in price, some have gone up. This happens every time they update their order form.

I am going to see if the order form can be seen. Maybe one of the moderators can help with us being able to see a copy of the order form?









What is available?
Apple Slices - - -1.lbs. $8.95 - - - -(previously $5.70) ----shelf life 30 years
Beans, Pinto 5.2 lbs. $5.25- - - -(previously 4.70) ----shelf life 30 years
Cocoa Mix 2.0 $4.20- - - -(previously 5.8 lbs., $9.90) ----shelf life 2 years
Flour, white 4.0 $2.95- - - -(previously 4.8 lbs., $2.55) ----shelf life 10 years
Fruit Drink Mix 2.5 $4.00- - - -(previously 6.1 lbs., $8.50) ----shelf life 2 years
Macaroni 3.5 $4.15- - - -(previously 3.4 lbs., $4.30) ----shelf life 30 years
Milk, Nonfat Dry 1.8 $4.75- - - -(previously 4.1 lbs., $8.60) ----shelf life 20 years
Oats, Quick 2.4 $2.95- - - -(previously 2.6 lbs., $2.50) ----shelf life 30 years
Oats, regular 2.8 $2.95- - - -(previously 2.7 lbs., $2.50) ----shelf life 30 years
Pancake Mix 4.0 $2.75- - - -(previously 4.0 lbs., $3.05) ----shelf life 2 years
Potato Flakes 1.8 $4.25- - - -(previously 1.8 lbs., $3.25) ----shelf life 30 years
Potato Pearls 1.8 $3.65- - - -(previously 28 ounces, $4.25) ----shelf life 1.5 years
Rice, white 5.4 $3.95- - - -(previously 5.7 lbs., $3.60) ----shelf life 30 years
Spaghetti 3.0 $3.75- - - -(previously 4.3 lbs., $4.95) ----shelf life 30 years
Starter Kit 28. $24.95- - - -(previously $20.35) 
Sugar, granulated 5.8 $5.45- - - -(previously 6.1 lbs., $4.55) ----shelf life 30 years
Wheat, hard red 5.5 $2.95- - - -(previously 5.8 lbs., $3.50) ----shelf life 30 years
Wheat, white 5.5 $2.95- - - -(previously 5.8 lbs., $3.50) ----shelf life years

BULK
Beans, black 25 lbs $16.00- - - -(previously $16.80) ----shelf life 30 years
Beans, refried 25 $29.00- - - -(previously $35.90) dehydrated, shelf life 5 years
Beans, white 25 $16.00- - - -(previously $16.00) ----shelf life 30 years
Carrots 25 $54.00- - - -(previously $66.40) ----shelf life 25 years
Onions, Dry 35 $72.00- - - -(previously $88.20) ----shelf life 30 years

#10 lid for dry pack can $.10- - - -(previously $.10)

We can buy pinto beans in Sam's and Costco in 25# bags, but the deal on black, refried, and white beans is hard to find or to beat. If you find 1# bags of them, they are at least $1.00 a bag, and closer to $1.50, give or take.

The dehydrated carrots and dried onions is another sweet deal. Does anyone know of a better price anywhere?


----------



## Halloween

Where do I find or know where one is in my area


----------



## weedygarden

Halloween said:


> Where do I find or know where one is in my area


Look at post #10 in this thread.


----------



## weedygarden

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Our closest one be over 2 hours away. BUT, in September we be plannin a trip in that area. Gonna stop in a pick up some more supplies.


I know your post is more than a year old, but I have been at the Family Home Storage Center when people were there for an annual visit to stock up. One man had driven 5 hours. They had other business in the area as well, but the visit to the Storage Center was a part of their drive to the area.

One man came once and got supplies for several people, a group, driving a box truck, and loading up lots of bulk.

At the center they often ask me if I belong to so and so's group (different people work different days). I don't. One man comes periodically and does a large purchase for a group that has a retreat in a mountainous area, far from any large cities, but close to a lake. When borrowing the canners and purchasing canning supplies was an option, they bought large pallets of cans and 1000s of pounds of food, I was told.

When I asked if many other non-members shop there, one person told me that about half their is business is non-members.

People who work with a group who live some hours away could make this a project for a few people who were able to make the trip. At these prices, it might be worth it.


----------



## Tacitus

weedygarden said:


> So yesterday, November 1, was the day of the changes at the LDS Home Storage Centers.
> ...
> I was told (for whatever that is worth) that apples were going to be in pouches, and not canned. There is a possibility that some other items are in pouches and not cans.
> ...
> What is available?
> Apple Slices - - -1.lbs. $8.95 - - - -(previously $5.70) ----shelf life 30 years
> ...
> Milk, Nonfat Dry 1.8 $4.75- - - -(previously 4.1 lbs., $8.60) ----shelf life 20 years


Apple slices are now $8.95/lb. That is a significant increase from $5.70/lb. That is disappointing, especially if they are in pouches instead of #10 cans, and therefore need to be repackaged. Then again, maybe "pouches" means mylar bags with O2 absorbers??? If that is the case, I would be cool with that.

Milk is now $2.64/lb., up from $2.10/lb. And, since they are 1.8 lb packages (much smaller than the 4.1 lb #10 cans), I guess they are in pouches or individual commercial box packages, not in sealed cans. Too bad. I guess that means I will have to buy enough to fill up a bucket and then seal the pouches/packages in a bucket to keep them for the 20 years they claim it will last.

If anyone checks this out, let us know.


----------



## weedygarden

Tacitus said:


> Apple slices are now $8.95/lb. That is a significant increase from $5.70/lb. That is disappointing, especially if they are in pouches instead of #10 cans, and therefore need to be repackaged. Then again, maybe "pouches" means mylar bags with O2 absorbers??? If that is the case, I would be cool with that.
> 
> Milk is now $2.64/lb., up from $2.10/lb. And, since they are 1.8 lb packages (much smaller than the 4.1 lb #10 cans), I guess they are in pouches or individual commercial box packages, not in sealed cans. Too bad. I guess that means I will have to buy enough to fill up a bucket and then seal the pouches/packages in a bucket to keep them for the 20 years they claim it will last.
> 
> If anyone checks this out, let us know.


Yes, things cost more, LDS center and everywhere. Even with the increase, they are better than elsewhere. I'll bet they will keep going up LDS center and elsewhere.

I think you are right, that some of the items that used to be canned are now in pouches. They told me that was going to happen with the apples. I think that is why the weights are different. In the past, some of the food has been in cans or mylar pouches, some has been in plastic bags (potato pearls and pancake/waffle mix).

Putting the pouches and bags in 5 gallon buckets is exactly what I would do also.

I will make a trip there sometime in the next week or so to see exactly the changes.


----------



## Tacitus

weedygarden said:


> I will make a trip there sometime in the next week or so to see exactly the changes.


Awesome. I look forward to your report.


----------



## weedygarden

Tacitus said:


> Apple slices are now $8.95/lb. That is a significant increase from $5.70/lb. That is disappointing, especially if they are in pouches instead of #10 cans, and therefore need to be repackaged. Then again, maybe "pouches" means mylar bags with O2 absorbers??? If that is the case, I would be cool with that.
> 
> Milk is now $2.64/lb., up from $2.10/lb. And, since they are 1.8 lb packages (much smaller than the 4.1 lb #10 cans), I guess they are in pouches or individual commercial box packages, not in sealed cans. Too bad. I guess that means I will have to buy enough to fill up a bucket and then seal the pouches/packages in a bucket to keep them for the 20 years they claim it will last.
> 
> If anyone checks this out, let us know.


The price of powdered milk at the LDS center has really varied over the time I have gone there. In the powdered milk study, LDS powdered milk was rated as the worst tasting. I guess I am going to put mine in baked goods!

The price of black beans went down, and they were the best price in town before that!

I have been more about getting very basic foods stocked up from the LDS center. I have invested in wheat, oats, beans, milk, rice, pasta, potatoes, flour. I don't have as many fruits and veggies from the LDS center because I am more able to grow them myself and there are other sources and more varieties of these elsewhere. The apples have always been so much more expensive than the other items, so I really do not have many of them.

Recently, I found dehydrated/dried (not sure, they don't say) apples at Costco in a bag similar to a chip bag. They are slices of mixed varieties of apples. I got them to try to see how I would like them. Interesting, because I have never tried my LDS apples. I like these dehydrated apples from Costco, but they were close to $10.00 for 13 ounces. Bag information: Barefruit, 100% organic, crunchy apple chips, gluten free, no added sugar, no preservatives, apple medley, 28 apples in every bag. LDS apples are still cheaper, but organic apples really taste better.

The one thing that I have always been concerned about with the LDS center is that I have no idea if any of the food is GMO, or not. I have asked, they really don't know, and maybe don't care.


----------



## LincTex

weedygarden said:


> I like these dehydrated apples from Costco, but they were close to $10.00 for 13 ounces..


Forget that! 
$12.30 a pound (16oz) is nearing "beef jerky" pricing territory. There are cheaper sources of dried apples than that!


----------



## weedygarden

LincTex said:


> Forget that!
> $12.30 a pound (16oz) is nearing "beef jerky" pricing territory. There are cheaper sources of dried apples than that!


I would like some more. Where can we get them cheaper?


----------



## LincTex

weedygarden said:


> I would like some more. Where can we get them cheaper?


The crispy apples "chips" are the most expensive, and I have never seen them in bulk. They are easy to make though.

I usually go for the softer, chewy dried apples. Even amazon has a 5lb bag for $19.99... sources come from many places but shipping can vary a lot. If you eat a lot of them you can get 10lbs or more and negotiate a better shipping rate.


----------



## weedygarden

*Today's visit to LDS Storage Center*

I think from now on all I can do is apologize for whatever I say about the LDS center.

There are 8 centers still open for canning. They are in Utah, Idaho, Arizona and Texas. That is what I was told today. I could be wrong. It seems I often am with this information, in spite of trying to give accurate information.

The 5 items that I was told were going away months ago, and then thought were not, are in fact going away! For good! From all LDS centers. That is what I was told today. You may get lucky if you go to a center and find some of them, or you may not. Those 5 items: black beans, white beans, dehydrated pinto beans, dehydrated carrots, dehydrated onions. If you find them, they will be in the large bag. At the center in Aurora, Colorado, they had about 8 bags of the dehydrated pinto beans. That was it for those 5 items. They told me they still had some of the others last week, but they are gone now.

Pouches: We had a discussion about what was going to be available in pouches and we thought one was apples. Not! Apples that I saw today were in cans.

What was in pouches? Powdered drink mix, hot cocoa mix and powdered milk. This is not the mylar pouch that they used to use. This is what appears to be a self closing pouch. The waffle/pancake mix as well as the potato pearls are still in the same bag that it was in.

Another difference is that the labels on the cans will no longer be the sticker with the ingredient information. The cans now have a nice, colorful, wrap around label that covers the sides of the can, like any can you buy in the stores.

This is information based on what I found today. As before, it could change, it could be different elsewhere, but it is the best I can do with what I have found. It matches with what I had heard earlier about the changes, mostly.


----------



## Tacitus

Thanks Weedy. I'll see what I can find out at my end. I usually rely on my LDS friend to do the research, though. (I'm not LDS.)

In the meant time, I notice some new items along with the old ones on the LDS Self-Reliance web site. Here is their current list of products. I know the apples, potatos and pasta are new to their web site. Before, you had to go to a cannery to get them. All of these are in #10 cans:

Starter Kit
Wheat (hard red and white)
Oats (regular and quick)
White Rice
WHite Flour
Pinto Beans
Sugar
Spaghetti Bites (short spaghetti)
Macaroni
Potato Flakes
Apple Slices


----------



## weedygarden

Tacitus said:


> Thanks Weedy. I'll see what I can find out at my end. I usually rely on my LDS friend to do the research, though. (I'm not LDS.)
> 
> In the meant time, I notice some new items along with the old ones on the LDS Self-Reliance web site. Here is their current list of products. I know the apples, potatos and pasta are new to their web site. Before, you had to go to a cannery to get them. All of these are in #10 cans:
> 
> Starter Kit
> Wheat (hard red and white)
> Oats (regular and quick)
> White Rice
> WHite Flour
> Pinto Beans
> Sugar
> Spaghetti Bites (short spaghetti)
> Macaroni
> Potato Flakes
> Apple Slices


Thanks for this. I hadn't thought to look there. I see they do not have powdered milk, hot cocoa, fruit drink, potato pearls, and pancake/waffle mix. There may be more that I have missed. I wonder if they don't sell the items that are soft on this site for a reason.

I was told that the spaghetti bites are spaghetti that is about an inch long. I imagine they can adjust the size it is cut while it is manufactured. Today, the man told me that the can holds more and it fits better. When I think of the fuel to cook it, thin spaghetti cooks in less time than thicker pasta such as macaroni.

We did talk about prices in general, and the fact that the church has been losing money for years with the self canning. He told me, which I had already noted, that some prices are actually down, but not many.


----------



## goshengirl

weedy, don't ever worry about the changing information. It's a big help having these updates.


----------



## Tacitus

[Deleted -- miscalculation on my part.]


----------



## weedygarden

This article is not exactly about the LDS cannery, but it is an article about the LDS (which I am not) and a view of their food storage.

The article has lots of photos that I did not copy.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-insatiable-desire-disaster-preparation.html



> Super hoarders of Utah: Inside the huge warehouses used to store food as Mormon faith fuels state's insatiable desire for disaster preparation
> Mormons have long taught disaster preparedness and now the trend is catching on nationwide
> Survivalist terms like '72-hour kit' once used predominantly by Mormons and largely in Utah are now mainstream
> The church has historically ginned up its disaster hoarding during slimmer and more paranoid times from the Cold War to the recent Great Recession
> 
> Towering grain silos overlook the main highway in Salt Lake City at the Mormon church's Welfare Square. At grocery stores, there's a whole section with large plastic tubs with labels that read, "Deluxe survivor 700." Radio ads hawk long-term supplies of food with 25-year shelf lives.
> 
> And houses are equipped with special shelving for cans of beans, rice and wheat.
> 
> Storing away enough food and water in case of disaster, job loss or something worse is not just part of the fundamental teachings of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints, it's an idea that is increasingly catching on nationwide.
> 
> 'The wisdom behind preparing is taught heavily in this population,' said Paul Fulton, president of Ready Store, based in Draper, Utah, about 20 miles south of Salt Lake City. 'They've led the way.'
> 
> The Mormon emphasis on self-reliance dates back to the mid-1800s when food storage began as a pragmatic way to ensure survival as church members trekked across the country to Salt Lake City, said Matthew Bowman, assistant professor of religion at Hampden-Sydney College in Virginia.
> 
> Church leaders gave everyone lists of what to bring, and then stockpiled food at storehouses as towns were settled.
> 
> By the mid-1900s, church leaders worried about nuclear war were using more apocalyptic rhetoric in encouraging food storage. During the Cold War, church members were encouraged to have a two-year supply, Bowman said.
> 
> In the last two decades, the focus on food storage has shifted back to practicality.
> 
> 'A lot of times we are thinking in terms of food storage that we are preparing for this major calamity or major disaster or for Armageddon,' said Rick Foster, manager of North America Humanitarian Services with the LDS church. 'It's not about that.
> 
> 'It's about helping all of us individually to get through these bumps that occur in our lives,' he said
> 
> If members are prepared, they can help themselves and others in times of need, Foster said. When a water main broke in his neighborhood, Foster's family was able to provide drinking water from their supply to a neighbor who needed water to make formula for her baby.
> 
> The church has a massive warehouse near the airport in Salt Lake City where shelves are stacked tall with boxes of food it uses to stock 143 grocery store-like storehouses it runs across the Americas to provide food to members in need.
> 
> Foster said the church tries to keep a six-month supply of food for each of the storehouses, a practice that helped it weather the recession when donations dwindled and need spiked. The church sends food from here or one of their smaller regional warehouses to help domestic disaster victims.
> 
> While food storage has long been a core Mormons belief, the church has had to modernize.
> 
> The church operates 101 food storage centers where it sells large cans and bags of oats, wheat, sugar, potato flakes and beans, and it recently announced a series of changes at these locations in the U.S. and Canada to ensure that food preparation and packaging is safer.
> 
> With more stringent guidelines from the Food and Drug Administration about how foods are handled and distributed, the church is now pre-packaging the foods at all but 12 of the centers. Before, church members could go into the centers and pour the flour into bags, or scoop beans into cans.
> 
> Much of the food the church stores is homemade. The church owns farms, ranches and dairies and operates canneries. The peanut butter is made from a peanut farm the church owns in Texas. The apple sauce is made from apples at a church orchard in Idaho.
> 
> Chris Rutter and his family of six found their food stash vital after he lost his job in 2009 when his company made major layoffs during the economic downturn. It took Rutter two years to find full-time work again.
> 
> During that rough patch, they relied on savings and leaned heavily on the stored food. Rutter's wife, Jodi, made homemade bread, soups and spaghetti sauces from her canned tomatoes, and made gallons of milk last longer by mixing them with powdered milk.
> 
> They still buy many of their supplies at their nearby storage center, including 50-pound bags of oats and large tins of chocolate milk powder, a family favorite. Jodi Rutter uses the oats, which have a shelf life of five years, to make her own granola, pancakes and cookies.
> 
> She also buys food in bulk at Costco, keeps an eye out for grocery store coupons and has a garden with tomatoes and zucchini and a peach tree.
> 
> 'We honestly never felt like we were going without,' she said about the period when her husband was unemployed. 'We always felt so blessed to have enough to feed our kids.'


----------



## goshengirl

Sounds like they really wanted to make all preparedness out to be just plain nuts (and an activity of religious fanatics), but in the end they showed how practical food storage has had a positive impact on individual lives. 

Just keep prepping, just keep prepping... (a la 'Finding Nemo')


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Our closest cannery was 120 some odd miles one way. We'd try ta plan it out ta do several thins in that same area ta justify the costa fuel.

Now they done took out the cannin line, an that was why I really liked it. Buy the stuff in bulk an can it yerself an save. Taint much different then a warehouse store now so really ain't worth the trip. I can buy stuff in bulk an repackage in similar packages (vac seal in bags er vac seal in jars) at home an apply the fuel cost ta the package. The cans was the main draw fer me. Sad, I really liked it fore.

Guess nothin stays the same eh.

There thoughts on bein prepared er sound. I don't agree with everthin they practice (an that be there right) but this part I do beleive they got right.


----------



## weedygarden

libprepper said:


> Please provide details on the government interference you are claiming is impacting the food they have on hand.





> With more stringent guidelines from the Food and Drug Administration about how foods are handled and distributed, the church is now pre-packaging the foods at all but 12 of the centers. Before, church members could go into the centers and pour the flour into bags, or scoop beans into cans.


There it is, I said government interference, but really more stringent guidelines. I think it is government interference, but not just after the LDS Centers.


----------



## LincTex

OldCootHillbilly said:


> We'd try ta plan it out ta do several thins in that same area ta justify the costa fuel. Now they done took out the cannin line, an that was why I really liked it.


What does a #10 can lid crimper cost? 
Might be worth it to buy one if you use it a lot. 
Sadly, It's probably not really an affordable option.

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_10_17/615726_.html

http://www.ar15.com/archive/topic.html?b=10&f=17&t=618333


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

New canners (a decent one) I thin run bout 800-900 bucks.

Then ya got cans, I don't remember what they run, weren't outrageous, but once ya add shippin, taint practical fer me. I'd love ta have one. I keep shoppin fer a used one. Maybe one day.

That be what I really like bout the cannery. Ya bought bulk, canned it an was on yer way.


----------



## weedygarden

OldCootHillbilly said:


> New canners (a decent one) I thin run bout 800-900 bucks.
> 
> Then ya got cans, I don't remember what they run, weren't outrageous, but once ya add shippin, taint practical fer me. I'd love ta have one. I keep shoppin fer a used one. Maybe one day.
> 
> That be what I really like bout the cannery. Ya bought bulk, canned it an was on yer way.


The last time LDS had a price list with # 10 can and canning lid, the can from them was $.75 and the lid $.15. I don't think they sell them any longer, and anyone else would be more expensive, as they had been supplementing their food storage centers for years. We may have been paying, but we were getting a deal and not paying even their costs.


----------



## readytogo

*Survivalistics Of Food Storage.*

No matter how you look at it, it becomes a logistic nightmare and a costly one, I know ,it was my job as a food handler/supply specialist in the Army, storing food for the long run is a major problem because the average citizen lacks the proper facility for the task; temperature and humidity control are key factors in food storage; metal cans rust and plastic containers expand with temperature changes, let`s not forget the sweating inside the containers. So one key in preservation and waste control ,besides from proper storage conditions is, ROTATION, instead of waiting for the apocalypse or 20 years, whichever comes first, open and use your supplies in 5/10 years. You also have to look at the canning method use, if commercially done you get a almost warranty product but if is done at home, you better know what you are doing or you will be eating poison, not to forget the expenses.
Here is some info on the subject.
http://nchfp.uga.edu/
https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/information_center/storage_life_of_foods.htm#.UssslGd3tjo
http://www.family-survival-planning.com/long-term-food-shelf-life.html
I`m pretty sure that their is more info out there but the key will always be proper storage conditions and rotation.
good Luck.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

weedygarden said:


> The last time LDS had a price list with # 10 can and canning lid, the can from them was $.75 and the lid $.15. I don't think they sell them any longer, and anyone else would be more expensive, as they had been supplementing their food storage centers for years. We may have been paying, but we were getting a deal and not paying even their costs.


Yup, that be why I liked buyin there! All good thins come ta a end I guess.

Back ta buckets, mylar, vac sealin an jars fer awhile I guess.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Wonder what they did with all them canners?

I know they do some cannin fer charity, wonder if that be what there doin with em. Be nice ta buy one ifin the price were right.


----------



## LincTex

readytogo said:


> let`s not forget the sweating inside the containers.


Only if excessive water is present. 
If you have sweating occurring where you didn't want it to occur, you did something wrong.


----------



## weedygarden

readytogo said:


> No matter how you look at it, it becomes a logistic nightmare and a costly one, I know ,it was my job as a food handler/supply specialist in the Army, storing food for the long run is a major problem because the average citizen lacks the proper facility for the task; temperature and humidity control are key factors in food storage; metal cans rust and plastic containers expand with temperature changes, let`s not forget the sweating inside the containers. So one key in preservation and waste control ,besides from proper storage conditions is, ROTATION, instead of waiting for the apocalypse or 20 years, whichever comes first, open and use your supplies in 5/10 years. You also have to look at the canning method use, if commercially done you get a almost warranty product but if is done at home, you better know what you are doing or you will be eating poison, not to forget the expenses.
> Here is some info on the subject.
> http://nchfp.uga.edu/
> https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/information_center/storage_life_of_foods.htm#.UssslGd3tjo
> http://www.family-survival-planning.com/long-term-food-shelf-life.html
> I`m pretty sure that their is more info out there but the key will always be proper storage conditions and rotation.
> good Luck.


When you buy stuff that is dry canned, sweating and rusting inside the can is not an issue. This is true of the LDS storage center. Does dry rice sweat in a can? Nope, because the moisture level is minimal, if it exists at all. The food they sell is dry food. No sweating, no rusting. Thus, if kept in the right conditions, in a dry, dark, cool place, much of it will keep for 30 years.


----------

